# Trystar firing pin



## archeryman (Oct 10, 2012)

Anybody know were i maybe able to buy a firing pin for a tristar 12 ga auto shoutgun in middle ga  .  are maybe a web sight.


----------



## Yotedawg (Oct 10, 2012)

archeryman said:


> Anybody know were i maybe able to buy a firing pin for a tristar 12 ga auto shoutgun in middle ga  .  are maybe a web sight.



Tristar Arms
816-421-1400

I've always had to get parts directly from them. Couldn't find them anywhere else. The few times I've dealt with them their customer service was good.


----------



## archeryman (Oct 11, 2012)

i emailed the the co. about it they said they could not send it in the mail . that i needed to ask a dealer about  it .    accadamy was the closes dealer .they said they dont deal with parts .  ?????? dont know .


----------



## archeryman (Oct 11, 2012)

ok ill give them a call thanks


----------

